# 1st Time IVF....Over 40 with ARGC and very NERVOUS



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello - can anyone give me a little inspiration here.... I'm just going through monitoring cycle.  Currently poas every morning now looking for the surge in LH.


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there Janie,

No words of wisdom from me sorry as i'm too just starting out on my first time on IVF, but just wanted to "hi" & to wish you the very best of luck in your journey.

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 43 and doing IVF for the first time...I'm on Primulot and starting to sniff on Weds...then start stimming with next period. Best of luck!


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Sweet D and The Yankee..... Hi to you both....and thanks for your posts.

Let's all think positive thoughts about this, and share notes.

Good luck to you both x


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you both at ARGC....?


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm with the Hewitt Centre, Liverpool Womens x


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm at CRGH.  It is a bit of a crazy thing to do isn't it?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Janie (and others).... Don't be nervous   The good thing about ARGC (and CRGH, if they still do this), is that they put you through a bit of a mock cycle, so you get used to the routine of going to the clinic for various things.  The girls there are lovely, so you're in good hands; just ask someone if you're unsure about things.  Enjoy the militant Argy regime


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jo_11.

I have a question - I've just gone through the monitoring cycle at ARGC....and thankfully ovulated so no need (apparently) to down reg.  Because I was convinced I wasn't going to ovulate I purchased a couple of boxes of Ovulation testing kits.  Should I return these and get my money back, or will I need to use them again later on in the treatment?


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hiya.  Its my first time also at argc.  Im on a monitoring cycle and waiting for the LH surge.  Bit worried as its day 14 and no surge and I normally have 28 day cycles.....  Had fsh levels of 11.7 so bit high also for argc.  How you doing?   xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Janie... You won't need the ov kits again


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kaylou 14....thank you for your lovely post.  Don't worry about the LH surge...I almost gave up waiting for mine too!!  I have a 40 day cycle and mine didn't appear until day 30.  Can you imagine getting it on day 30?  I went to the clinic 4 days later and they decected an ovulation - BINGO. I have PCOS and Endometriosis and I've had problems with my periods since I was about 30...so you can imagine how relieved & suprised I was.

Keep positive.

Don't know when my treatment will actually start because my abscess as mentioned below need to completely disappear before I can start.  

Good lukc


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jo_11 - i took my ovulation test kit back today and got a refund which I was really happy about because I'd bought a Clear Blue 20 Digital test kit that cost me £40.84 from Tesco.  

After originally buying it I got home and discovered to my horror that you can buy the same one on Amazon (free delivery) for about £24 (good info. for anyone reading this.)  Just a word of warning though - Amazon will not accept a return of unopened ovulation test kits/pregnancy tests but Tesco will.  But Amazon are £16 cheaper!!

Anyway I'm happy that it's over with, now i just need to kick the **** out of this blasted fallopian abscess so I can begin stimulating.


----------

